# K3B não apaga CD-RW e não continua mutisessão - [RESOLVIDO]

## dangsantos

Realizei a instalação do K3B no meu Gentoo normalmente mas quando tentei apagar um cd-rw ele apresenta a seguinte messagem abaixo.

----------

## pilla

Parece um  problema de configuração, o CD-RW está em /dev/hdd ou /dev/hdc? Há informações conflitantes.

----------

## dangsantos

A gravadora de DVD e CD está no /dev/hdd. Realizei um teste e abrir o K3B como root eu tudo funcionou normalmente, então provavelmente e um problema de permissão. Você saberia como posso liberar permissão para o meu usuário.

Desde já agradeço,

Daniel G. Santos

----------

## pilla

provavelmente, teu usuário não está no grupo adequado (cdrw, creio). Tenta rodar o k3bsetup.

----------

## dangsantos

Obrigado pela dica conseguir resolver.

----------

